# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  http://suicideam.0pk.ru

## serega

несочтите за рекламу. открылся новый форум о суициде. форум совсем новый...зайдите...

http://suicideam.0pk.ru

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

> зашла.
> ничего не ясно, но слово "суицид" над ним реет как красный флаг.
> на сообщение мне так и не ответили.
> похоже, админ его тоже нечасто посещает.
> так что пока ничего сказать не могу.


 Єто извечная проблема молодых сайтов, там очень мало народа, админ тоже не должен там часто находится, раз в неделю заходи будут ответы

----------


## MATARIEL

она там почаще появляется чем раз в неделю...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

похожий на наш форум.
анна молли, кто она?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Crystal_Lake

> анна молли явно из "своих". шифруется, может?..


 Ну, или прочитала твоё полное имя в этой теме.

Хотелось бы действительно узнать, *Anna Molly* - кто это. Обычна форумы создают "старички" других форумов, и уже судя по этому имеешь какое-то представление о самом форуме и его создателях.
Ну, а вообще, неплохо было бы сначала немного поднять свой форум, создать хотя бы пару-тройку тем, оформить более полно разделы, а уж затем звать на него людей (это не упрёк).
На полностью голом форуме, да и ещё неизвестно кем созданном, сложно что-либо начинать писать.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Anna Molly*, из наших... была и на этом форуме... так что не бойтесь..)

----------


## ER

*Пошла*

----------


## ER

бесит, что рядом с названием "суицид-мир" стоит реклама недорогих ресторанов для выпускных балов)

----------


## S.Method

Здравствуйте!

Давно ищу приятные способы ухода в лучший мир. Если кто помнит фильм "Адреналин", :
- Я могу отправить тебя в лучший мир, как в чудесный сон (из разговора доктора с главным героем). 
Если кто что-нить знает, посоветуйте, или киньте ссылку. Идеально - если совет с цифрами (сколько чего и в каких дозах)

Пишите здесь, в личку или на мыло [email protected]

----------


## lifeless_

*S.Method*
Приятных способов ухода я не подскажу, ибо сам не знаю... Вообще, для таких вопросов есть специальный раздел: http://www.suicide-forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15 Попробуйте там, удачи.

----------

